# PCGH-Ratgeber: PC mit Core i9-12900K & RTX 3080 (12 GB) aktuell der Topseller [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: PC mit Core i9-12900K & RTX 3080 (12 GB) aktuell der Topseller [Werbung]*

					Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: PC mit Core i9-12900K & RTX 3080 (12 GB) aktuell der Topseller [Werbung]*


----------



## lucky1levin (24. März 2022)

Das hat sich zum Glück geändert und inzwischen sind Karten mit 12 GB verfügbar

Naja, find ich für diesen Preis auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2022)

Der Konfigurator funzt gut, da ist man ja net auf XYZ festgeschrieben:
fast Alles getauscht = siehe Anhang = 2665€

Vom gesparten Geld könnte man sich noch nen Eiswolf2 gönnen und den Radi in die Front setzen.
und/oder noch ne größere SSD oder NT


----------



## shaboo (25. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Konfigurator funzt gut, da ist man ja net auf XYZ festgeschrieben:
> fast Alles getauscht = siehe Anhang = 2665€
> 
> Vom gesparten Geld könnte man sich noch nen Eiswolf2 gönnen und den Radi in die Front setzen.
> und/oder noch ne größere SSD oder NT


Naja, ob man sich in der Preisklasse Richtung 3000 Euro mit 16 GB begnügen muss, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Ansonsten würde mich interessieren, wie zufrieden die Käufer mit Dubaro so im Großen und Ganzen sind, was Qualität des Zusammenbaus und Service angeht. Die Preise sind vollkommen in Ordnung, aber darauf alleine kommt es ja nicht an.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2022)

Du kannst im Konfigurator leider nur 16GB vom schnellsten Ram auswählen._(evtl. separat noch 2 Riegel kaufen)_
ob man
im Herbst mit ds+SF noch >16GB wirklich braucht, bezweifel ich.
(in Zukunft werden keine Texturen mehr im Ram ausgepackt)


----------



## shaboo (25. März 2022)

Muss ja auch nicht unbedingt der 4000er-Speicher sein. Der Unterschied zu 3200er oder 3600er dürfte wohl in den meisten Fällen jenseits der Wahrnehmungsgrenze liegen. Und was man wann brauchen wird, kann niemand genau vorhersagen. Wobei "brauchen" in diesen Leistungsregionen eh sehr relativ wird. Auch einen 12900k statt 12700k oder eine 2TB- statt einer 1TB-SSD dürften nur die wenigsten wirklich "brauchen".


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2022)

Also wenn ich schon ne k-CPU reinnehme, dann sollte der Ramtakt auch mit skalieren.

... ein 12700nonK@B660 tuts sicherlich auch, und dann mit 32GB-3600er, aber da würde ich mir Dualrank wünschen,
was wohl bei Dubaro net der Fall ist
_(in dem speziellen Fall gäbe es in der Konfig aber nonK+B660 gar net im Angebot, da müsste man sich wohl ne
ganz andere Basis raussuchen)_


----------



## lucky1levin (25. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> und dann mit 32GB-3600er,


Der dann mit non K und B Chipsatz in Gear2 läuft.

Da ist jeder 3200er in Gear1 besser.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2022)

So ein Quark, ... ADL kann locker bis DDR4-4000 in G1.

Mangels Dubaro, würde das dann ungefähr so aussehen:

bei eigener Liste gibts halt Dualrank und auch ne XTX*H*-Graka zum kleinen Preis (siehe Anhang)
zzgl.
3x gute Lüfter für die Front, falls net beim Käufer vorh.








						Alphacool Eiszyklon Aurora LUX Digital RGB, 3er-Pack ab € 25,97 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eiszyklon Aurora LUX Digital RGB, 3er-Pack ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 6-Pin proprietär • Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 1100rpm • Luftdurchs… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## lucky1levin (25. März 2022)

Die non K haben eine OC Sperre, da lässt sich keine Spannung anheben, und für RAM OC ist SA/IO wichtig.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2022)

Wozu willst Du bei den Godram noch OCen?
XMP 3600 CL18 @Dualrank reicht doch für den 12700F
ob
Jetzt ohne Spannungsanhebung G1 4000@CL20 läuft und was nützt, who knows.


----------



## lucky1levin (25. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wozu willst Du bei den Godram noch OCen?
> XMP 3600 CL18 @Dualrank reicht doch für den 12700F


Und da gibs das aber, der Gear Mode wird in 1:2 angewendet.

Gehe mal nicht von deinen 9400F aus, der hat diesen teiler nicht, somit ist XMP da natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## RX480 (25. März 2022)

Du solltest mal ein ADL-Review mit DDR 4 anschauen.
man kommt mit den moderat getakteten+gepreisten Rams net in den Bereich wo es G2 braucht









						Die Suche nach der wirklich besten CPU aus vielen – Intel 12th Gen Alder Lake IMC-Binning mit den Core i9-12900K, DDR4, DDR5 und SP-Werten | Seite 4 | igor´sLAB
					

Was macht man mit zwei Trays Core i9-12900K? Richtig, Binning! Heute gibt es somit ein ganz besonderes Schmankerl aus dem Süden Deutschlands für euch. Denn der Systemintegrator MIFCOM hat uns…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Der "langsame" DDR4 läuft immer in G1, .... Skullbringer meint, bei vielen seiner ADL sogar bis 4100.
Man könnte vorh. DDR4 4400 sicher gut auf ADL@G1 anpassen. (dann mit schärferen Timings)
Also ist selbst im Highendbereich noch net DDR5@G2 zwingend. Das wäre nur für sauteuere Enthusiast
sinnvoll, wo dann garantiert keine nonK - CPU damit läuft.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal ein ADL-Review mit DDR 4 anschauen.
> man kommt mit den moderat getakteten+gepreisten Rams net in den Bereich wo es G2 braucht
> 
> 
> ...


Wie @lucky1levin schon geschrieben hat, erhöhen die non-K auf non-Z  allen Chipsätzen die SA Spannung nicht (bleibt bei unter 1V). Somit ist G1 Mode auf 3400, 3500Mhz Speichertakt beschränkt.


----------



## lucky1levin (28. März 2022)

Hier hat IICARUS gestern was dazu angehangen:

Beitrag im Thema '[Sammelthread] Intel Alder Lake Erfahrungen Core 12xxx' https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...e-erfahrungen-core-12xxx.613435/post-10990372


----------



## RX480 (28. März 2022)

BIOS, Overclocking und VRM-Wärmebild-Analyse - Seite 4 - Hardwareluxx
					

Für Anwender ohne CPU-Overclocking-Ambitionen ist das MSI MAG B660M MORTAR WIFI DDR4 eine gute Platine für Intels Alder-Lake-S-Prozessoren.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Vllt. hat mal Jemand ne Übersicht auf welchen MSi B660 mehr RamOCen geht, in Abhängigkeit von SA-Regelbarkeit.
und
Ob inzwischen auch andere Hersteller ähnlich gute Boards haben.








						BIOS, Overclocking und VRM-Wärmebild-Analyse - Seite 4 - Hardwareluxx
					

ASUS' TUF Gaming B660M-Plus (WiFi) D4 haben sich im Test als solide Bretter für günstigere Builds ohne große Ansprüche herausgestellt.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Der Post/Hinweis von IICARUS ist natürlich ne echte Hürde/NoGo für manche Boards, wenn man noch DDR4 3600
weiterverwenden will. (oder man müßte Takt+Timing ändern, was net automatisch langsamer sein muss)


----------

